# Rolling Road Day @ Westec, Sat 17th Sept - POSTPONED!!!!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK guys, first South West Rolling Road for a while I think, so get your names down.

Full 1500bhp 4wd road, approx Â£35 or cheaper the more that commit.

Would need a Â£10 deposit to secure your place sent directly to Westec, balance is paid on the day. Details of this nearer the time when we have enough takers.

Register your interest and further details will follow.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on you south wesTTers, where are you?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Will be at 'Ring that weekend or I would be up for it.

Early Sept is still in main holiday period for many.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll be there!

(will make a good excuse from unpacking - hopefully )


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK guys, had to change the date to the following Saturday so 17th Sept it is.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cool - better chance of the unpacking being done by then 

(yeah, right :roll: )

Errrr - what you doing afterwards Lee? 

Lee?

Leeeeeeeeeeee?

:lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool Wayne.

Anyone else, come on, get your name down not long now.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, so is anyone else interested or shall I postpone it?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I centrainly could be where is it?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The clue is in the thread title?! :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:roll: well there could be more than one newport, what about the one in outer mongolia


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Outer Mongolia is booked for the next RR, but this one is in Newport, South Wales.

So who else then?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

No good on that day for me Lee


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Outer Mongolia is booked for the next RR, but this one is in Newport, South Wales.
> 
> 
> > http://www.westecperformance.co.uk/
> ...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'Supakart'

I'll try and make it - I'll know in the next week if I am around or not.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Supakart - that's the boy(o) 

Cheers!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

On the day so far:

MultiProcess
DIRY
AxlFoley
head_ed (possibly)
V6 TT (popping in to say hi)
L7 ?

Anymore for anymore? 

(you can have your thread back now Lee, sorry!  )


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Currently have a prior engagement that weekend :? but so tempted, especially with the Beacons run on the following day (and especially if I could find somewhere cosy to crash overnight).


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool! (to both threads )

You *might* be able to crash here - only 'might' cos we'll have only been moved in for a couple of weeks, so gawd knows how full of boxes the spare room will be... :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wayne, where is your new place?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

A LOT more handy for Cardiff than where we are now  :lol:

But no drive / garage 

Out between Maindy Pool and Gabalfa - behind what is now the Lotus Garage on North Road


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Wayne, wouldn't want to impose at such a stressful time.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Jay - if the room IS empty of boxes, you're more than welcome


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

head_ed said:


> 'Supakart'


...me local stomping ground! Great twin level track - it's me fav!!!


----------



## shovell74 (Jun 22, 2005)

hi there, i would like this tobe my first meet as i've only had the TT 6 weeks what sort of time are you looking at starting, i manage a local football side on saturday afternoons so i may need to arrange cover

All the best and keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Off topic



> Maindy Pool


Pool ? - has that replaced the old stadium ?. Used to go to school in Cardiff but haven'\t been back for years

/ Off topic


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wayne, what do you think about that bright yellow Aston they have in the showroom? I think it is stunning & drool everytime I drive past 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > 'Supakart'
> ...


Have spoken to a few people about doing a Grand Prix here, so maybe we should organise one?

I love the track at Supakart, it is such good fun


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

@ coupe-sport
Yep (or no) LOL
Mandy Pool is next to the cycle track, on North Road as you come into Cardiff from the North 
Not huge, but quite nice 

@ Mart
Droooooolllll! 

SupaCart GP   
Sounds like a plan for when the weather turns! 
Cracking track and some interesting lines available 
(No, I'm not going to share  LOL)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> @ coupe-sport
> Yep (or no) LOL
> Mandy Pool is next to the cycle track, on North Road as you come into Cardiff from the North
> Not huge, but quite nice


Ta. Sounds like a lot has changed.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I think the phrase they are (trying) to use is 'up and coming'


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I will pop in but i dont think i will run, as i only ran my car there last month, and i havent modded it since :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

would be great to finally put a face to the logon


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't think I've got anything planned for that weekend so should be able to make it.

Don't think I'll run though....car is still standard and I've got a phobia about rolling roads  :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one Dave - hope to see you there!


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Would a Golf Ralley be welcome, i may perswade my mate to pop allong, im sure he would like to see what figures he is getting.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

You don't have to be a TT to run, so the more the merrier, but it is looking as though it won't be a goer! 

Will update the thread as need this week.

Unless we get anymore takers???? :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> You don't have to be a TT to run, so the more the merrier, but it is looking as though it won't be a goer!
> 
> Will update the thread as need this week.
> 
> Unless we get anymore takers???? :wink:


October or November Lee ?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Gents

Have a read of this thread on SCN forum (seats)
Leon Cupra R's (same motor as your TT's) and the problems encountered on the RR day week last saturday.

Still unresolved on the thread by westec/dastek

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... e=14&pp=20

27+ peeps went to the day, which was abandoned by folks by 1.30pm due to silly low readings or no readings at all due to operator problems on dyno and grip issues on anything which had any power or torque.

Check with them whether its fixed before you too end up with dissapointing results and wasted time/journey.

As of then it did not look to be a VAG friendly RR setup, which is unfortunate for a company who say they are VAG specialists.

Hopefully (for them) going to be sorted, but check whether this is fact before hand. SCN chaps asked before but the reality was, it was'nt.

Good luck.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Due to lack of interest this time, I have postponed this event!

I will get in contact with Westec and arrange another suitable date, any preferences for the date, to generate more interest?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

On the right weekend, I'm definately up for it - but it'd have to be one I'm a) free and b) already over in that general direction...


----------

